# Help Tomcat 5

## Dexter2004

I'm with some problems running tomcat 5...

I have apache 2 and tomcat 5... i start apache and tomcat (no problems). But end i try localhost:8080 i get this message:

The connection was refused when attempting to contact localhost:8080

If i try localhost i get the apache default page.

can someone help me? 

I also get an exception when i stop tomcat:

```

Stopping Tomcat...

Using CATALINA_BASE:   /opt/tomcat

Using CATALINA_HOME:   /opt/tomcat

Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /opt/tomcat/temp

Using JAVA_HOME:       /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.04

Catalina.stop: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused

   at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

   at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)

   at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)

   at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)

   at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)

   at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)

   at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)

   at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.stop(Catalina.java:831)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:683)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:179)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:243)

```

Can someone tell me what to do?

Dex

----------

## Dexter2004

I don't know if apache2 is working fine, because the page that is displayed when i type localhost is the same that is displayed when apache is stoped...

can someone help me

----------

## tuxmin

This all indicates that you rtomcat does not come up at all. What tells you

```

netstat -anp | grep :8080

```

when you started tomcat?

----------

## Voltago

The log file you should have a look at is

```
/opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.out
```

----------

## Dexter2004

OK... tomcat isn't running 

netstat -anp

```

Active Internet connections (servers and established)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5629/apache2        

Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Path

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     19964  5888/mozilla-bin    /tmp/orbit-dexter/linc-1700-0-6f21bf10d1c27

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     6339   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     19947  5946/gconfd-2       /tmp/orbit-dexter/linc-173a-0-1ccf804a691f

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     8447   5631/apache2        /var/run/cgisock

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19968  5888/mozilla-bin    /tmp/orbit-dexter/linc-1700-0-6f21bf10d1c27

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19967  5946/gconfd-2       

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19966  5946/gconfd-2       /tmp/orbit-dexter/linc-173a-0-1ccf804a691f

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     19963  5888/mozilla-bin    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     16339  5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     16338  5898/gvim           

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     16062  5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     16061  5888/mozilla-bin    

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     7850   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  4      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     7849   5567/Eterm          

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6659   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6658   5560/gkrellm2       

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6364   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6363   5558/enlightenment  

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6357   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6356   5559/xscreensaver   

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6352   5551/X              /tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     6341   5550/xinit          

```

In the file 

```
/opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.log 
```

i have this:

```
ERROR reading /opt/tomcat/conf/server.xml

At Line 24 /Server/Listener/ className=org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener debug=0 

Catalina.start: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener

   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:199)

   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:187)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)

   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:274)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)

   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:302)

   at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

   at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)

   at org.apache.catalina.util.xml.ObjectCreate.start(XmlMapper.java:616)

   at org.apache.catalina.util.xml.XmlMapper.matchStart(XmlMapper.java:412)

   at org.apache.catalina.util.xml.XmlMapper.startElement(XmlMapper.java:91)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractXMLDocumentParser.emptyElement(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

   at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

   at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)

   at org.apache.catalina.util.xml.XmlMapper.readXml(XmlMapper.java:228)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:725)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:681)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:179)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:243) 
```

Can you help me?

thanks in advanced

----------

## tuxmin

You are not alone... take a look at this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200105

----------

## Dexter2004

I tried to solve my problem and now i get this error in /opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.log 

```

Starting service Catalina

J2EE SDK/1.3.1

Catalina.start: LifecycleException:  Exception opening database connection:  java.sql.SQLException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver

LifecycleException:  Exception opening database connection:  java.sql.SQLException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver

   at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.start(JDBCRealm.java:615)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1108)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:307)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:388)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:505)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:781)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:681)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:179)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:243)

----- Root Cause -----

java.sql.SQLException: org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver

   at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.open(JDBCRealm.java:538)

   at org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm.start(JDBCRealm.java:613)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1108)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:307)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:388)

   at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:505)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:781)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.execute(Catalina.java:681)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.process(Catalina.java:179)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

   at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:243)

```

Here is my /opt/tomcat/conf/server.xml  file:

```

<!-- Example Server Configuration File -->

<!-- Note that component elements are nested corresponding to their

     parent-child relationships with each other -->

<!-- A "Server" is a singleton element that represents the entire JVM,

     which may contain one or more "Service" instances.  The Server

     listens for a shutdown command on the indicated port.

     Note:  A "Server" is not itself a "Container", so you may not

     define subcomponents such as "Valves" or "Loggers" at this level.

 -->

<Server port="8005" shutdown="SHUTDOWN" debug="0">

  <!-- Comment these entries out to disable JMX MBeans support -->

  <!-- You may also configure custom components (e.g. Valves/Realms) by 

       including your own mbean-descriptor file(s), and setting the 

       "descriptors" attribute to point to a ';' seperated list of paths

       (in the ClassLoader sense) of files to add to the default list.

       e.g. descriptors="/com/myfirm/mypackage/mbean-descriptor.xml"

  -->

<!--  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.ServerLifecycleListener"

            debug="0"/>

  <Listener className="org.apache.catalina.mbeans.GlobalResourcesLifecycleListener"

            debug="0"/>

-->

  <!-- Global JNDI resources -->

  <GlobalNamingResources>

    <!-- Test entry for demonstration purposes -->

    <Environment name="simpleValue" type="java.lang.Integer" value="30"/>

    <!-- Editable user database that can also be used by

         UserDatabaseRealm to authenticate users -->

    <Resource name="UserDatabase" auth="Container"

              type="org.apache.catalina.UserDatabase"

       description="User database that can be updated and saved">

    </Resource>

    <ResourceParams name="UserDatabase">

      <parameter>

        <name>factory</name>

        <value>org.apache.catalina.users.MemoryUserDatabaseFactory</value>

      </parameter>

      <parameter>

        <name>pathname</name>

        <value>conf/tomcat-users.xml</value>

      </parameter>

    </ResourceParams>

  </GlobalNamingResources>

  <!-- A "Service" is a collection of one or more "Connectors" that share

       a single "Container" (and therefore the web applications visible

       within that Container).  Normally, that Container is an "Engine",

       but this is not required.

       Note:  A "Service" is not itself a "Container", so you may not

       define subcomponents such as "Valves" or "Loggers" at this level.

   -->

  <!-- Define the Tomcat Stand-Alone Service -->

  <Service name="Catalina">

    <!-- A "Connector" represents an endpoint by which requests are received

         and responses are returned.  Each Connector passes requests on to the

         associated "Container" (normally an Engine) for processing.

         By default, a non-SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector is established on port 8080.

         You can also enable an SSL HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443 by

         following the instructions below and uncommenting the second Connector

         entry.  SSL support requires the following steps (see the SSL Config

         HOWTO in the Tomcat 5 documentation bundle for more detailed

         instructions):

         * If your JDK version 1.3 or prior, download and install JSSE 1.0.2 or

           later, and put the JAR files into "$JAVA_HOME/jre/lib/ext".

         * Execute:

             %JAVA_HOME%\bin\keytool -genkey -alias tomcat -keyalg RSA (Windows)

             $JAVA_HOME/bin/keytool -genkey -alias tomcat -keyalg RSA  (Unix)

           with a password value of "changeit" for both the certificate and

           the keystore itself.

         By default, DNS lookups are enabled when a web application calls

         request.getRemoteHost().  This can have an adverse impact on

         performance, so you can disable it by setting the

         "enableLookups" attribute to "false".  When DNS lookups are disabled,

         request.getRemoteHost() will return the String version of the

         IP address of the remote client.

    -->

    <!-- Define a non-SSL Coyote HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8080 -->

    <Connector port="8080"

               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"

               enableLookups="false" redirectPort="8443" acceptCount="100"

               debug="0" connectionTimeout="20000" 

               disableUploadTimeout="true" />

    <!-- Note : To disable connection timeouts, set connectionTimeout value

     to -1 -->

   

   <!-- Note : To use gzip compression you could set the following properties :

   

            compression="on" 

            compressionMinSize="2048" 

            noCompressionUserAgents="gozilla, traviata" 

            compressableMimeType="text/html,text/xml"

   -->

    <!-- Define a SSL Coyote HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8443 -->

    <!--

    <Connector port="8443" 

               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"

               enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true"

               acceptCount="100" debug="0" scheme="https" secure="true"

               clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS" />

    -->

    <!-- Define a Coyote/JK2 AJP 1.3 Connector on port 8009 -->

    <Connector port="8009" 

               enableLookups="false" redirectPort="8443" debug="0"

               protocol="AJP/1.3" />

    <!-- Define a Proxied HTTP/1.1 Connector on port 8082 -->

    <!-- See proxy documentation for more information about using this. -->

    <!--

    <Connector port="8082" 

               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"

               enableLookups="false"

               acceptCount="100" debug="0" connectionTimeout="20000"

               proxyPort="80" disableUploadTimeout="true" />

    -->

    <!-- An Engine represents the entry point (within Catalina) that processes

         every request.  The Engine implementation for Tomcat stand alone

         analyzes the HTTP headers included with the request, and passes them

         on to the appropriate Host (virtual host). -->

    <!-- You should set jvmRoute to support load-balancing via JK/JK2 ie :

    <Engine name="Standalone" defaultHost="localhost" debug="0" jvmRoute="jvm1">         

    --> 

         

    <!-- Define the top level container in our container hierarchy -->

    <Engine name="Catalina" defaultHost="localhost" debug="0">

      <!-- The request dumper valve dumps useful debugging information about

           the request headers and cookies that were received, and the response

           headers and cookies that were sent, for all requests received by

           this instance of Tomcat.  If you care only about requests to a

           particular virtual host, or a particular application, nest this

           element inside the corresponding <Host> or <Context> entry instead.

           For a similar mechanism that is portable to all Servlet 2.4

           containers, check out the "RequestDumperFilter" Filter in the

           example application (the source for this filter may be found in

           "$CATALINA_HOME/webapps/examples/WEB-INF/classes/filters").

           Request dumping is disabled by default.  Uncomment the following

           element to enable it. -->

      <!--

      <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.RequestDumperValve"/>

      -->

      <!-- Global logger unless overridden at lower levels -->

      <Logger className="org.apache.catalina.logger.FileLogger"

              prefix="catalina_log." suffix=".txt"

              timestamp="true"/>

      <!-- Because this Realm is here, an instance will be shared globally -->

      <!-- This Realm uses the UserDatabase configured in the global JNDI

           resources under the key "UserDatabase".  Any edits

           that are performed against this UserDatabase are immediately

           available for use by the Realm.  -->

<!--      <Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.UserDatabaseRealm"

                 debug="0" resourceName="UserDatabase"/>

-->

      <!-- Comment out the old realm but leave here for now in case we

           need to go back quickly -->

      <!--

      <Realm className="org.apache.catalina.realm.MemoryRealm" />

      -->

      <!-- Replace the above Realm with one of the following to get a Realm

           stored in a database and accessed via JDBC -->

      <Realm  className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm" debug="99"

             driverName="org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"

          connectionURL="jdbc:mysql://localhost/authority"

         connectionName="test" connectionPassword="test"

              userTable="users" userNameCol="user_name" userCredCol="user_pass"

          userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" />

      

      <!--

      <Realm  className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm" debug="99"

             driverName="oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver"

          connectionURL="jdbc:oracle:thin:@ntserver:1521:ORCL"

         connectionName="scott" connectionPassword="tiger"

              userTable="users" userNameCol="user_name" userCredCol="user_pass"

          userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" />

      -->

      <!--

      <Realm  className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm" debug="99"

             driverName="sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver"

          connectionURL="jdbc:odbc:CATALINA"

              userTable="users" userNameCol="user_name" userCredCol="user_pass"

          userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" />

      -->

      <!-- Define the default virtual host

           Note: XML Schema validation will not work with Xerces 2.2.

       -->

      <Host name="localhost" debug="0" appBase="webapps"

       unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true"

       xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false">

        <!-- Defines a cluster for this node,

             By defining this element, means that every manager will be changed.

             So when running a cluster, only make sure that you have webapps in there

             that need to be clustered and remove the other ones.

             A cluster has the following parameters:

             className = the fully qualified name of the cluster class

             name = a descriptive name for your cluster, can be anything

             debug = the debug level, higher means more output

             mcastAddr = the multicast address, has to be the same for all the nodes

             mcastPort = the multicast port, has to be the same for all the nodes

             mcastFrequency = the number of milliseconds in between sending a "I'm alive" heartbeat

             mcastDropTime = the number a milliseconds before a node is considered "dead" if no heartbeat is received

             tcpThreadCount = the number of threads to handle incoming replication requests, optimal would be the same amount of threads as nodes 

             tcpListenAddress = the listen address (bind address) for TCP cluster request on this host, 

                                in case of multiple ethernet cards.

                                auto means that address becomes

                                InetAddress.getLocalHost().getHostAddress()

             tcpListenPort = the tcp listen port

             tcpSelectorTimeout = the timeout (ms) for the Selector.select() method in case the OS

                                  has a wakup bug in java.nio. Set to 0 for no timeout

             printToScreen = true means that managers will also print to std.out

             expireSessionsOnShutdown = true means that 

             useDirtyFlag = true means that we only replicate a session after setAttribute,removeAttribute has been called.

                            false means to replicate the session after each request.

                            false means that replication would work for the following piece of code:

                            <%

                            HashMap map = (HashMap)session.getAttribute("map");

                            map.put("key","value");

                            %>

             replicationMode = can be either 'pooled', 'synchronous' or 'asynchronous'.

                               * Pooled means that the replication happens using several sockets in a synchronous way. Ie, the data gets replicated, then the request return. This is the same as the 'synchronous' setting except it uses a pool of sockets, hence it is multithreaded. This is the fastest and safest configuration. To use this, also increase the nr of tcp threads that you have dealing with replication.

                               * Synchronous means that the thread that executes the request, is also the

                               thread the replicates the data to the other nodes, and will not return until all

                               nodes have received the information.

                               * Asynchronous means that there is a specific 'sender' thread for each cluster node,

                               so the request thread will queue the replication request into a "smart" queue,

                               and then return to the client.

                               The "smart" queue is a queue where when a session is added to the queue, and the same session

                               already exists in the queue from a previous request, that session will be replaced

                               in the queue instead of replicating two requests. This almost never happens, unless there is a 

                               large network delay.

        -->             

        

        <!-- When uncommenting the cluster, REMEMBER to uncomment the replication Valve below as well

        

        <Cluster  className="org.apache.catalina.cluster.tcp.SimpleTcpCluster"

                  name="FilipsCluster"

                  debug="10"

                  serviceclass="org.apache.catalina.cluster.mcast.McastService"

                  mcastAddr="228.0.0.4"

                  mcastPort="45564"

                  mcastFrequency="500"

                  mcastDropTime="3000"

                  tcpThreadCount="6"

                  tcpListenAddress="auto"

                  tcpListenPort="4001"

                  tcpSelectorTimeout="100"

                  printToScreen="false"

                  expireSessionsOnShutdown="false"

                  useDirtyFlag="true"

                  replicationMode="pooled"

        />

        -->

        <!--

            When configuring for clustering, you also add in a valve to catch all the requests

            coming in, at the end of the request, the session may or may not be replicated.

            A session is replicated if and only if all the conditions are met:

            1. useDirtyFlag is true or setAttribute or removeAttribute has been called AND

            2. a session exists (has been created)

            3. the request is not trapped by the "filter" attribute

            The filter attribute is to filter out requests that could not modify the session,

            hence we don't replicate the session after the end of this request.

            The filter is negative, ie, anything you put in the filter, you mean to filter out,

            ie, no replication will be done on requests that match one of the filters.

            The filter attribute is delimited by ;, so you can't escape out ; even if you wanted to.

            filter=".*\.gif;.*\.js;" means that we will not replicate the session after requests with the URI

            ending with .gif and .js are intercepted.

        -->

        <!--

        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.cluster.tcp.ReplicationValve"

               filter=".*\.gif;.*\.js;.*\.jpg;.*\.htm;.*\.html;.*\.txt;"/>

        -->

        <!-- Normally, users must authenticate themselves to each web app

             individually.  Uncomment the following entry if you would like

             a user to be authenticated the first time they encounter a

             resource protected by a security constraint, and then have that

             user identity maintained across *all* web applications contained

             in this virtual host. -->

        <!--

        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.authenticator.SingleSignOn"

                   debug="0"/>

        -->

        <!-- Access log processes all requests for this virtual host.  By

             default, log files are created in the "logs" directory relative to

             $CATALINA_HOME.  If you wish, you can specify a different

             directory with the "directory" attribute.  Specify either a relative

             (to $CATALINA_HOME) or absolute path to the desired directory.

        -->

        <!--

        <Valve className="org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve"

                 directory="logs"  prefix="localhost_access_log." suffix=".txt"

                 pattern="common" resolveHosts="false"/>

        -->

        <!-- Logger shared by all Contexts related to this virtual host.  By

             default (when using FileLogger), log files are created in the "logs"

             directory relative to $CATALINA_HOME.  If you wish, you can specify

             a different directory with the "directory" attribute.  Specify either a

             relative (to $CATALINA_HOME) or absolute path to the desired

             directory.-->

        <Logger className="org.apache.catalina.logger.FileLogger"

                 directory="logs"  prefix="localhost_log." suffix=".txt"

            timestamp="true"/>

        <!-- Define properties for each web application.  This is only needed

             if you want to set non-default properties, or have web application

             document roots in places other than the virtual host's appBase

             directory.  -->

        <!-- Tomcat Root Context -->

        <!--

          <Context path="" docBase="ROOT" debug="0">

        -->

      </Host>

    </Engine>

  </Service>

</Server>

```

thanks in advanced

Dex

----------

## tuxmin

Try to uncomment thist part

```

<Realm  className="org.apache.catalina.realm.JDBCRealm" debug="99" 

              driverName="org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver" 

           connectionURL="jdbc:mysql://localhost/authority" 

          connectionName="test" connectionPassword="test" 

               userTable="users" userNameCol="user_name" userCredCol="user_pass" 

           userRoleTable="user_roles" roleNameCol="role_name" /> 

       

 

```

----------

## Dexter2004

I have that part uncommented....

I think the error maby is in that part. Maby in mysql configuration or in apache configuration (mysql part)

can someone help me?

----------

## tuxmin

Does your tomcat come up now?

For what purpose do you need that mysql stuff, anayway? You don't even have mysql running according to your netstat output.

Alex!!!

----------

## Dexter2004

yes its coming up... I need mysql because I'm trying to install a forum

----------

## dfuse

If you are using the Tomcat 5 ebuild from Gentoo, I'd try to do a manual install of Tomcat with the official tarball. I never got the Gentoo version of Tomcat to work, the official one worked without the slightest problem.

----------

